# Terremoto 30 ottobre 2016. Forte scossa nel centro Italia. 7.1.



## admin (30 Ottobre 2016)

Torna l'incubo terremoto nel centro Italia. Alle ore 7:41 del 30 ottobre 2016 un'altra fortissima scossa del grado 7.1 è stata avvertita ne centro Italia e a Roma.


----------



## juventino (30 Ottobre 2016)

L'abbiamo sentita molto bene pure qui a Latina e calcolate che di solito non me ne accorgo mai.


----------



## de sica (30 Ottobre 2016)

Stavolta non la sentivo così da quel maledetto 2009 dell'Aquila. Forte come quella


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2016)

Non se ne può più. E' un incubo DC.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Ottobre 2016)

Mio Dio

Magnitudo come il terremoto di Messina del 1908


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Mi sono svegliato con le urla dei miei "il terremoto, il terremoto".. è impossibile..
trota..


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

7.1.. pazzesco


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Ottobre 2016)

La scossa più forte che abbia sentito in vita mia.


----------



## de sica (30 Ottobre 2016)

Adesso pare abbiano corretto il tiro: 6.1. Però mi sembrava molto più credibile il 7.1


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Adesso pare abbiano corretto il tiro: 6.1. Però mi sembrava molto più credibile il 7.1



Lo fanno per non pagare tanto i danni.


----------



## Willy Wonka (30 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Lo fanno per non pagare tanto i danni.



sopra il 6.5 i danni sono tutti a carico dello stato


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Ottobre 2016)

Io sapevo 6.5... Ma comunque basta.. non è possibile.. povera gente..


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> sopra il 6.5 i danni sono tutti a carico dello stato



Appunto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Lo fanno per non pagare tanto i danni.





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> sopra il 6.5 i danni sono tutti a carico dello stato



I risarcimenti non si calcolano sulla base della scala Richter ma Mercalli.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Ottobre 2016)

*Rai News: è la scossa più forte (scala Richter) da oltre 30 anni a questa parte. Per arrivare ad una simile intensità (6.5) dobbiamo tornare al terribile terremoto dell'Irpinia nel 1980*


----------



## Coripra (30 Ottobre 2016)

.


----------



## Milo (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ci sono stati crolli, ma non paesi distrutti come ad agosto Amatrice per fortuna... ma quello di amatrice non era meno forte di questo? Come mai sembra che abbia fatto meno danni questo che quello di agosto??


----------



## Eziomare (30 Ottobre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ci sono stati crolli, ma non paesi distrutti come ad agosto Amatrice per fortuna... ma quello di amatrice non era meno forte di questo? Come mai sembra che abbia fatto meno danni questo che quello di agosto??



Non saprei, forse dipende dall'epicentro? Quello di Agosto era molto vicino ai centri abitati, quest'ultimo magari un po' meno. Comunque gran bel risveglio da panico, qui a Viterbo mai una scossa era stata percepita cosi' forte.


----------



## wfiesso (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ancora???? Ma basta!!!!!!!! Mi spiace tantissimo per chi vive in quelle zone, davvero tanto


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ebbasta... ha rotto le balle .. basta .


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2016)

Up


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2016)

I complottari scatenati sui social


----------



## Morghot (30 Ottobre 2016)

Dio mio i complottisti pure sulla magnitudo del terremoto e c'è pure chi ci sguazza dentro ste futili polemiche... che schifo di mentalità che sta nascendo, che schifo.

Limitiamoci ad essere dispiaciuti e amereggiati o chi può/vuole aiuti attivamente in qualche modo invece di seminare zizzania e sputare veleno pure su questi drammi, senza vergogna proprio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Ottobre 2016)

Il miglior complottista è MARCO CARTA hahahah ..


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Ottobre 2016)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Dio mio i complottisti pure sulla magnitudo del terremoto e c'è pure chi ci sguazza dentro ste futili polemiche... che schifo di mentalità che sta nascendo, che schifo.
> 
> Limitiamoci ad essere dispiaciuti e amereggiati o chi può/vuole aiuti attivamente in qualche modo invece di seminare zizzania e sputare veleno pure su questi drammi, senza vergogna proprio.



.


----------



## smallball (30 Ottobre 2016)

un sentito pensiero a tutte le persone coinvolte in questa immane tragedia


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Nicco (30 Ottobre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


Quanta ignoranza, mamma mia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Ottobre 2016)

Queste sono persone pericolose...andrebbero fermati con la forza..odio il web che da voce a tutti, i social andrebbero banditi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2016)

Decerebrati mentali.


----------



## wfiesso (31 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Queste sono persone pericolose...andrebbero fermati con la forza..odio il web che da voce a tutti, i social andrebbero banditi


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Ottobre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> I complottari scatenati sui social





Morghot ha scritto:


> Dio mio i complottisti pure sulla magnitudo del terremoto e c'è pure chi ci sguazza dentro ste futili polemiche... che schifo di mentalità che sta nascendo, che schifo.
> 
> Limitiamoci ad essere dispiaciuti e amereggiati o chi può/vuole aiuti attivamente in qualche modo invece di seminare zizzania e sputare veleno pure su questi drammi, senza vergogna proprio.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il miglior complottista è MARCO CARTA hahahah ..





mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Queste sono persone pericolose...andrebbero fermati con la forza..odio il web che da voce a tutti, i social andrebbero banditi



A certa gente non andrebbe tolto il diritto di voto, ma il diritto di vita.


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Ottobre 2016)

Marco carta che invita la gente a studiare è delirante, voglio dire... MARCO CARTA


----------

